# Elephant Structures good and/or bad?



## merle (Jul 13, 2010)

Does anyone have experiences (or know someone who has) with their products?...(i.e. quality of material and installation). I am looking at options for an RV cover and boat barn on the coast. I've priced out what the local companies can do.

Thank you for any input.


----------



## Randy-z71 (Sep 10, 2007)

I guess no one has. I am wondering the same thing.


----------

